# Good bank fishing in or around Buford/Dacula??



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

EDIT: Bumped bc it has good info and im boatless (kind of) and need some good bank fishing spots and ppl to fish with in or around Dacula, HM, Buford, ect.


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

I know someone knows of a few lakes/ponds pout this way


----------



## Cletus T. (May 20, 2008)

Well......I live in that area too and there is some good looking ponds up and down Thompson Mill Rd. and on Camp Branch and Duncan Lake is there but you have to know somebody to get on there....I hear there are some hawgs in there though.......the ole simple truth holds true here......it's not what you know...it's who you know!!!!


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

Cletus T. said:


> Well......I live in that area too and there is some good looking ponds up and down Thompson Mill Rd. and on Camp Branch and Duncan Lake is there but you have to know somebody to get on there....I hear there are some hawgs in there though.......the ole simple truth holds true here......it's not what you know...it's who you know!!!!


http://maps.google.com/

there are some lakes showing in google maps that are to left off 85... these the ones you are talking about?

directions??


----------



## Cletus T. (May 20, 2008)

Not quite sure what the map shows...I clink on that link and it takes me to somewhere in Tampa......but there is a pond right by 85 that you can see..if you got on 85 @ Hamilton Mill and went south like down to the mall of Ga.  you would see it on the right pretty quick...it's behind a Chruch...I believe the Chruch is called Destinty or something like that....I've been told that there are some heavy weights in there!!!!!


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

Cletus T. said:


> Not quite sure what the map shows...I clink on that link and it takes me to somewhere in Tampa......but there is a pond right by 85 that you can see..if you got on 85 @ Hamilton Mill and went south like down to the mall of Ga.  you would see it on the right pretty quick...it's behind a Chruch...I believe the Chruch is called Destinty or something like that....I've been told that there are some heavy weights in there!!!!!


 LOL i went there yesterday and the pond is maybe 3ft deep!!! I walked around the whole thing cast in every spot and best i could tell it was no more than 3ft deep in any given spot... 

i couldn't even fish a worm bc of all the "sludge and algae" it was horrible... 

i tried top water, spinner bait, buzz bait, finesse worm, C-rig.... nothing... i gave up at about 7:30...

have you ever fished it???


----------



## Tim L (May 20, 2008)

davidf5252 said:


> Hey guys.....
> 
> I have a boat but I dont have the time to hook it up 4 times per week just to go fishing...
> 
> ...




I live in HM too...the lake here is full of grass carp; any of them that you catch will be over 10 pounds (but it's an entirely different style of fishing than bass fishing)...also you can catch some big redbreast using crickets...you know about Little Mulberry Park lake; lots of big bass were caught there when it first opened; some still are, along with big cats.....most people (once they get on the trail) walk to the left  towards the dam to fish and the fish over there are getting alittle hook shy...but if you turn right, your find an area with a platform (and nearby brush) where it is now legal to fish.....not alot of folks go there yet.....You have Twin Bridges in Lawrenceville and Fort Yargo and Twin Brothers lake in Winder.....


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

Rouster said:


> I live in HM too...the lake here is full of grass carp; any of them that you catch will be over 10 pounds (but it's an entirely different style of fishing than bass fishing)...also you can catch some big redbreast using crickets...you know about Little Mulberry Park lake; lots of big bass were caught there when it first opened; some still are, along with big cats.....most people (once they get on the trail) walk to the left  towards the dam to fish and the fish over there are getting alittle hook shy...but if you turn right, your find an area with a platform (and nearby brush) where it is now legal to fish.....not alot of folks go there yet.....You have Twin Bridges in Lawrenceville and Fort Yargo and Twin Brothers lake in Winder.....



Yeah i don't fish for carp. I have caught dinks out of our lake in HM... 

I fished Mulberry to the right and it seemed to be VERY shallow so i went about 1.5 miles to the left and fished the dam and cove over there and caught a few dinks...

As far as twin bridges isn't that the pay lake? if so i went the and talked to a guy that is building new bridges and he said i was the first bass fisherman he has seen over there in 10 years...I fished all day and didn't even get a bite... 

The guy said in 10 years he has never seen a bass come out of that lake... Another guy said he accidentally caught a 6 pounder out of there... so im not sure about that lake... 

Iv'e never heard of Yargo or Twin brothers... I will google those and go check them out. 

Thanks for the tips...


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

THunter said:


> Man, I got a lot of neighbors on here!   The lake over at Mulberry Park has some nice bass in it, but the anacharis (water weeds) in there make it a PAIN to fish.   The pond behind the church on Pucketts Mill is basically a retention pond.



Yeah that pond behind the church seemed to be horrible fishing... I may be wrong but id like to be proven wrong.. and i would love it if it produced bass...

I guess I need to give mulberry a few more tries... i guess ill go by there this afternoon... let me know if you guys wanna meet up over there...


----------



## Tim L (May 20, 2008)

davidf5252 said:


> Yeah i don't fish for carp. I have caught dinks out of our lake in HM...
> 
> I fished Mulberry to the right and it seemed to be VERY shallow so i went about 1.5 miles to the left and fished the dam and cove over there and caught a few dinks...
> 
> ...



Twin Bridges (and Twin Lakes) are both paylakes; both are known primarily for catfish (mostly flatheads) and carp (but there are bass in Twin Bridges)...The lake at Fort Yargo (a state park) is also know as the Marbury Resevoir, contains 250 acres or so; lots of areas where you can fish from shore.. ...I don't bass fish but I have seen alot of other folks catch some pretty good bass in there......Two others with fishable shoreline are the Commerce Watershed (about 25 minutes from here) and Lake Russell near Mt. Airy (about 45 minutes away; not talking about the COE Lake Russell; this lake is 100 acres or so and is in the Lake Russell Park..).....


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

Rouster said:


> Twin Bridges (and Twin Lakes) are both paylakes; both are known primarily for catfish (mostly flatheads) and carp (but there are bass in Twin Bridges)...The lake at Fort Yargo (a state park) is also know as the Marbury Resevoir, contains 250 acres or so; lots of areas where you can fish from shore.. ...I don't bass fish but I have seen alot of other folks catch some pretty good bass in there......Two others with fishable shoreline are the Commerce Watershed (about 25 minutes from here) and Lake Russell near Mt. Airy (about 45 minutes away; not talking about the COE Lake Russell; this lake is 100 acres or so and is in the Lake Russell Park..).....


  yeah if i drive over 30 minutes ill have the boat behind the truck!! lol 

thanks for the tips..


----------



## Cletus T. (May 20, 2008)

No..I have not fished that pond behind that Chruch...I just had a friend who told me a few years ago he had caught some nice 2 & 3 pounders out of there.....but Mullberry Park does have some quality bass in it...I do know that!!!!


----------



## Tim L (May 20, 2008)

Well just be sure to drive down to the GON All Species Fishing Tournament on 6/21 (with or without your boat).....


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

Rouster said:


> Well just be sure to drive down to the GON All Species Fishing Tournament on 6/21 (with or without your boat).....


details?? i have not fished a tourny since i was 15 with my dad we used to be sponsored and got pretty good... he even won a boat once... i miss those days ..im just now getting back into bass fishing and im always looking for new water and fishing buddies...


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

Ive decided to go 85N and get off at Thompson mill and hang a left google maps shows 5 lakes within a mile of 85 all bunched up together.... I hope its not private property but im going to try and find them   

any one know the lakes im talking about?? 

Thompson mill and 211 i think???


----------



## Tim L (May 20, 2008)

davidf5252 said:


> details?? i have not fished a tourny since i was 15 with my dad we used to be sponsored and got pretty good... he even won a boat once... i miss those days ..im just now getting back into bass fishing and im always looking for new water and fishing buddies...



Check out the thread; it's here in the freshwater fishing section (GON All Species Fishing Tournament).


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

will do...


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

Cletus T. said:


> No..I have not fished that pond behind that Chruch...I just had a friend who told me a few years ago he had caught some nice 2 & 3 pounders out of there.....but Mullberry Park does have some quality bass in it...I do know that!!!!


i think everyone that raves about it has the same story...been years since they have been...well now it is 3ft deep and full of tash..

have you fished those ponds of thompson mill?


----------



## Tim L (May 20, 2008)

This is becoming a popular thread....have you ever checked out the Lula Bridge Park up on Hwy. 52 in Hall County??  That is at the northern end of Lake Lanier, right where the lake becomes more like a river than a lake.....lots of brush; some shoreline than can be walked....I know it has been very popular in the past for crappie and even white bass in the spring; lots of folks on here fish it for big catfish.....That would be a place well worth checking out....take 985 north; get off on Hwy 52 north of Gainesville, turn left, go a few miles, your there.....don't take your boat, the last time I was there the ramp ended before you get to the river/lake......but lots of folks on here fish that area and do well (check some of the threads).....


----------



## Cletus T. (May 20, 2008)

I'm not sure of the ponds your talking about but I live right there in that area...off of ridge rd which crosses over thompson mill...are getting off of 85 @ Hamiltion Mill ?  cause thompson mill doesn't have an exit ramp @ 85 ??  I may know these ponds but I'm trying to figure out excatley where we're talking about ????????


----------



## tfields (May 20, 2008)

davidf5252 said:


> Ive decided to go 85N and get off at Thompson mill and hang a left google maps shows 5 lakes within a mile of 85 all bunched up together.... I hope its not private property but im going to try and find them
> 
> any one know the lakes im talking about??
> 
> Thompson mill and 211 i think???



I live at Thompson Mill and 211--First neighborhood on the left when you turn onto Thompson Mill Rd.  I usually go up to Lanier (Balus) since it is so close but I would like to find some small water for those afternoon 2-hour trips.  If you find anything, let me know and I will meet up with you.


----------



## tfields (May 20, 2008)

I looked on Google Earth for those ponds you are talking about and I did find them.  They are over behind the Mulberry Walk (?)subdivision in extreme south Hall county.  They are right between Road Atlanta and the neighborhood.  I have a friend that lives right there so I will ask him if he knows anything about those ponds.  It looks like there are several small impoundments right by the river that runs back there.  It's VERY close to me so maybe there is something to it!


----------



## tfields (May 20, 2008)

davidf5252 said:


> Ive decided to go 85N and get off at Thompson mill and hang a left google maps shows 5 lakes within a mile of 85 all bunched up together.... I hope its not private property but im going to try and find them
> 
> any one know the lakes im talking about??
> 
> Thompson mill and 211 i think???



When you get off 85 on 211, go past Thompson Mill Rd and go down the hill to the bridge that crosses the creek/river.  To the right is a little dirt road that they are starting to put a retail development on. I think it will take you back towards those ponds.  I asked my friend that lives there and he doesn't know anything about them.    Good luck.


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

Cletus T. said:


> I'm not sure of the ponds your talking about but I live right there in that area...off of ridge rd which crosses over thompson mill...are getting off of 85 @ Hamiltion Mill ?  cause thompson mill doesn't have an exit ramp @ 85 ??  I may know these ponds but I'm trying to figure out excatley where we're talking about ????????


you said ".I live in that area too and there is some good looking ponds up and down Thompson Mill Rd." 

so i went maps.google.com and typed in Thompson Mill Rd
Winder, GA 30680... and zoomed in and it looks like there are 5-6 pond right off 211/thompson mill rd.... 

i didnt know there wasnt an exit so i guess i can take braselton hwy up there???? 

I am leaving in 45 minutes to drive around and find them...wish me luck... 

if you guys live up there.. CALL ME at 5pm and ill be near there and we can find em and fish em... 404 456 6826 name is Dave..


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

tfields said:


> I live at Thompson Mill and 211--First neighborhood on the left when you turn onto Thompson Mill Rd.  I usually go up to Lanier (Balus) since it is so close but I would like to find some small water for those afternoon 2-hour trips.  If you find anything, let me know and I will meet up with you.


im heading that way soon and ill i have is a print out of google maps...LOL bringing a buddy of mine from work that has a SWEET pond in his back yard but we are looking for new water...

 also if any of you guys wanna come help us fish his pond and catch a bunch of buck bass to get rid of them come on...

i have never caught less than 15 out there in 2-3 hours... there have been some 7-12 pound caught out there...well a few times per year but there are just to many bass in the little pond... you can fish from the bank or use the john boat... 

let me know we need some help fishing it... and getting some of the little ones out for good so the big ones can grow and feed...and be caught...


----------



## Cletus T. (May 20, 2008)

I will call you @ 5 when I get out of work!!!!   I'll tell you about Duncan Lake!!!!!!


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

Cletus T. said:


> I will call you @ 5 when I get out of work!!!!   I'll tell you about Duncan Lake!!!!!!


is that the one you made a thread about where you caught like 5 hogs all in one day??? if so im IN!!!!!


----------



## Cletus T. (May 20, 2008)

No...No...that's not the one....that one is a little further out than Thompson Mill...but Duncan Lake has produced....I'll call ya about it!!!


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

Cletus T. said:


> No...No...that's not the one....that one is a little further out than Thompson Mill...but Duncan Lake has produced....I'll call ya about it!!!


sweet thanks!!


----------



## MagSPot (May 20, 2008)

*hey*

tha big lake it hamilton mill has alot of big bass i catch 20 or so over five pounds in the last week use a trick worm or a live bream i caught one over 10 pounds Go my www.myspace.com and look up derrick white look aat my pics of the bass i caught there


----------



## MagSPot (May 20, 2008)

*hey*

when you look my up do search 5 miles from zip code 30542 i will be the only one on  there


----------



## MagSPot (May 20, 2008)

*alright*

http://www.myspace.com/derrickwhite85 this is it click pn pics under my picture and look at the pictures you tell me what you think


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

MagSPot said:


> when you look my up do search 5 miles from zip code 30542 i will be the only one on  there



just post a direct link... please..

also you talking about the lake behind the play ground??? where do you fish? i was told you can only fish that small part of the bank.... and then some one said you can fish a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- over there... but i dunno.... 


Ive only fished it 3 times though for about an hour each time..
id be willing to meet you over there and you can show me these 10 pound bass.... bc ive never seen any thing come out of there over 2 pounds...


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

MagSPot said:


> http://www.myspace.com/derrickwhite85 this is it click pn pics under my picture and look at the pictures you tell me what you think



HOLY BEEEEEPP that is the hamilton mill lake??? where are those rocks?? we must not be talking about the same place.... nice bass man!!!


----------



## MagSPot (May 20, 2008)

you see it
the link


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

Derrick what color worm and on what set up tx or c-rig or jig head??/


----------



## MagSPot (May 20, 2008)

the big place down the main stretch of that road with the golf course i have hooked bigger but got away in some trees i only use 8lb line look at that video on my home page of that spot an d striper


----------



## MagSPot (May 20, 2008)

no weight or a swim bait that is made by serbile in is a florida brand hard to find real thin and looks just like a shad


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

MagSPot said:


> the big place down the main stretch of that road with the golf course i have hooked bigger but got away in some trees i only use 8lb line look at that video on my home page of that spot an d striper


so how do you get to that part? i only know how to go behind the play ground/swimming pool.... where are you fishing at in those pics???


----------



## MagSPot (May 20, 2008)

what you think is that not where you fish there is alot of big grass carp there right down the road from mulberry to


----------



## MagSPot (May 20, 2008)

the dam i should i have mounted that one i am about to go over now if the lady will let me i just got back from hartwell caught 7 stripers and a few bass


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

i live in hamilton mill and i cant figure out where to park to get to the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- which i am assuming is where you're fishing... i just moved here a few months ago...


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

MagSPot said:


> the dam i should i have mounted that one i am about to go over now if the lady will let me i just got back from hartwell caught 7 stripers and a few bass


call my cell please and tell me where to park and we will meet ya over there in 30 minutes... edit got ya number... will call ya soon.


----------



## Tim L (May 20, 2008)

davidf5252 said:


> i live in hamilton mill and i cant figure out where to park to get to the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- which i am assuming is where you're fishing... i just moved here a few months ago...



The only decent place to park to fish in the common area is in the traffic circle just up the bank from the wood deck....I suppose you could park in the subdivision street (not Hog Mountain Road) if the circle were full (but I have never seen it full)....people do fish from the dam off Jim Moore Road and park off the street on the shoulder of the road....technically your not supposed to do it (liability issues most likely) but I have never heard of anyone saying anything about it....that may be your best place for a big bass.

  Its nice to here other folks from HM actually talking about fishing; well had a tournament in 2003, was lots of interest then, but haven't been able to get another together...there was a thread on the message board a few weeks back, WAS NO INTEREST....Too many of these guys would rather sit back and watch TV, play tennis,  golf, or paint their toe nails...the thought of fishing is alien to them (and their kids; sickening)....I caught a grass carp in early April down by the wood deck; a guy was down there walking his dog and he screamed like a little girl when I asked him to hold the net....scared to death of the fish....sickening.....good to hear that there are other people in HM that fish.....


----------



## Bruz (May 20, 2008)

My back yard.

It's only a few acres but I caught a 7lb 10oz and 8lb 14oz out there last year. I haven't fished it much this year but Carli caught her first Bass on a lure out there this year.




and this is out of my laundry room window.........Did I mention I love this place.


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

Rouster said:


> The only decent place to park to fish in the common area is in the traffic circle just up the bank from the wood deck....I suppose you could park in the subdivision street (not Hog Mountain Road) if the circle were full (but I have never seen it full)....people do fish from the dam off Jim Moore Road and park off the street on the shoulder of the road....technically your not supposed to do it (liability issues most likely) but I have never heard of anyone saying anything about it....that may be your best place for a big bass.
> 
> Its nice to here other folks from HM actually talking about fishing; well had a tournament in 2003, was lots of interest then, but haven't been able to get another together...there was a thread on the message board a few weeks back, WAS NO INTEREST....Too many of these guys would rather sit back and watch TV, play tennis,  golf, or paint their toe nails...the thought of fishing is alien to them (and their kids; sickening)....I caught a grass carp in early April down by the wood deck; a guy was down there walking his dog and he screamed like a little girl when I asked him to hold the net....scared to death of the fish....sickening.....good to hear that there are other people in HM that fish.....



Yeah im not your typical Hamilton Mill kind of guy... we mesh and go to the parties and what not... 

I have some nice neighbors but i know what ya mean!!

I am 25 and my fiance is 22 and we just do our own thing... 

I will be more than happy to meet you out there any time any day..

I went out to the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- and met Derrick and the rain/wind picked up and i only got to fish 30-45 minutes and didnt catch anything... 

I will be back out there as soon as the weather clears tomorrow. 

Lets get a few guys and start fishing out there regularly... Ill bring some beers!!


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

Bruz said:


> My back yard.
> 
> It's only a few acres but I caught a 7lb 10oz and 8lb 14oz out there last year. I haven't fished it much this year but Carli caught her first Bass on a lure out there this year.
> 
> ...


so you live in HM too? nice pics and cute kid! I have a 3 year old daughter and a 9 month old son!! I cant wait to take him fishing!!

edit: NVM i just realized you were not saying HM was your "backyard" sorry


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

Nice to talk to you on the phone Cletus!!! i cant wait to hit the water with you!! 

And again if any of you wanna fish my little honey hole and help us catch about 1000 pounds of buck bass...come on!!


----------



## Bruz (May 20, 2008)

davidf5252 said:


> so you live in HM too? nice pics and cute kid! I have a 3 year old daughter and a 9 month old son!! I cant wait to take him fishing!!
> 
> edit: NVM i just realized you were not saying HM was your "backyard" sorry



David,

I live in Dacula off of Bailey Drive.....Near Dacula HS. We've been here for 7 years now. Drop me a line if you ever want too bank fish the pond with your daughter.

Robert


----------



## chef (May 20, 2008)

got a family lake near there with some hogs in it, look at my avatar, will be in georgia permantly on the 27 pm me if yall wanna fish. one at a time,


----------



## virgil (May 20, 2008)

*fishing*

i live on jim moore road and got a 1.5 acre pond behind my house and do some fishing in it. i caught some big cats, bream  but some small 1 pounder bass. i have been trying to manage it with no help from the other 7 homeowners around this small pond.maybe we all can go fishing soon.


----------



## Tim L (May 20, 2008)

davidf5252 said:


> Yeah im not your typical Hamilton Mill kind of guy... we mesh and go to the parties and what not...
> 
> I have some nice neighbors but i know what ya mean!!
> 
> ...



Sounds good; will have to fish sometime. I'll pass on the beer but a cold Pepsi works just fine.


----------



## josh chatham (May 20, 2008)

You may think im crazy but we used to catch alot of cats and bass and nice bream IN the spillway of Hamilton Mill Lake.  That was before there were all those big houses were around there.  My buddy used to liveoff of Jim Moore Rd. and we would fill a cooler with cats out of the spillway everytimewe went!!!


----------



## tfields (May 20, 2008)

Did anyone find those ponds off hwy 211 past Thompson Mill rd?  Just curious...


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

Bruz said:


> David,
> 
> I live in Dacula off of Bailey Drive.....Near Dacula HS. We've been here for 7 years now. Drop me a line if you ever want too bank fish the pond with your daughter.
> 
> Robert


Sounds good man!! Thanks!!


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

chef said:


> got a family lake near there with some hogs in it, look at my avatar, will be in georgia permantly on the 27 pm me if yall wanna fish. one at a time,


Sweet sounds good!! man woodys ppl are nice!!


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

Rouster said:


> Sounds good; will have to fish sometime. I'll pass on the beer but a cold Pepsi works just fine.


sorry if i offended you...pepsi is fine with me also.


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

tfields said:


> Did anyone find those ponds off hwy 211 past Thompson Mill rd?  Just curious...


i decided not to go based of off Derek's recommendation to go to my own backyard lake.. man i saw the pics he had and man did he have a bunch of 5# and maybe a 8-10# he didnt weigh em but some NICE bass..


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2008)

THunter said:


> Those were old settling ponds used by Crystal Farms chicken processing operations of some sort.   I believe they are gone now since the county purchased the land for an Industrial/Commecial Park.   Either way, County owned, so I'm sure no fishing allowed.   Most all small lakes in northeast Gwinnett and southern Hall County are private.


thanks for the info!!


----------



## Tim L (May 21, 2008)

davidf5252 said:


> sorry if i offended you...pepsi is fine with me also.



No problem, you didn't offend me at all, will look forward to fishing with you sometime...This is a good lake here at HM; maybe we can have another tournament someday..I know folks like to fish for bass (and I like to fish to carps), but somebody could fill up their freezer with bream, catfish, and crappie......


----------



## davidf5252 (May 21, 2008)

Rouster said:


> No problem, you didn't offend me at all, will look forward to fishing with you sometime...This is a good lake here at HM; maybe we can have another tournament someday..I know folks like to fish for bass (and I like to fish to carps), but somebody could fill up their freezer with bream, catfish, and crappie......


im down for a tourney out there... i wish i could get my boat in there  

i think my buddie will loan me his little 10ft jon boat if someone wants to help me carry it... wanna be partners?? 

ill ask the neighbors if they are interested...


----------



## Cletus T. (May 21, 2008)

It was good talking to you too Dave.....it's also good to know that we got a lot of good folks around the HM area who like to fish.....

I got a 5 yr old Boy Dave....and I take him with me a lot...maybe if you wanted to...we could get the kids together and go fishing somewhere....I also have a litlle girl who is 18 months old....she likes to stand in the driveway and act like she's casting a little fishing pole!!!!


----------



## davidf5252 (May 21, 2008)

Cletus T. said:


> It was good talking to you too Dave.....it's also good to know that we got a lot of good folks around the HM area who like to fish.....
> 
> I got a 5 yr old Boy Dave....and I take him with me a lot...maybe if you wanted to...we could get the kids together and go fishing somewhere....I also have a litlle girl who is 18 months old....she likes to stand in the driveway and act like she's casting a little fishing pole!!!!


yeah ive been wanting to take my daughter... if we could put em on some bream that would be perfect!! 

I will have her..in the next couple weeks... joint custody


----------



## tfields (May 21, 2008)

I have always wanted to fish in HM but never knew anybody over there.  Almost bought a home on the big lake near the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- last year but decided to move on up to Hoschton instead.  I'd love to get with you guys and bank fish anywhere we can down there.  I have a 6 year old that loves to fish---we are going to Lanier tomorrow and hopefully Friday looking for bream beads.  I'll post pics if we get some in the boat.


----------



## Tim L (May 21, 2008)

davidf5252 said:


> im down for a tourney out there... i wish i could get my boat in there
> 
> i think my buddie will loan me his little 10ft jon boat if someone wants to help me carry it... wanna be partners??
> 
> ill ask the neighbors if they are interested...



That would be fun, but I'm afraid I can't help pick up a boat..I have some bad discs and there are times banginghe like now) when even walking down the hill to the lake is a bad idea.


----------



## davidf5252 (May 21, 2008)

Rouster said:


> That would be fun, but I'm afraid I can't help pick up a boat..I have some bad discs and there are times banginghe like now) when even walking down the hill to the lake is a bad idea.


aww that is no fun...im 25 and a big guy i can probably carry it myself and make a couple trips for the trolling motor and battery if i have to... if we get a tourney going ill get the boat there!!


----------



## davidf5252 (May 21, 2008)

tfields said:


> I have always wanted to fish in HM but never knew anybody over there.  Almost bought a home on the big lake near the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- last year but decided to move on up to Hoschton instead.  I'd love to get with you guys and bank fish anywhere we can down there.  I have a 6 year old that loves to fish---we are going to Lanier tomorrow and hopefully Friday looking for bream beads.  I'll post pics if we get some in the boat.


 the bream are bedding right on the bank there and Derrick from here uses live bream and catches the hogs!! 

I dont use live bait and i never will...well maybe once just to guarantee i hook one of those hogs but i dont think it test the fisherman's skill....at all... it may be fun but not my cup of tea... 

what im getting at is you can come any time and ill meet ya there and ya'll can catch all the bream you want... 

also..ive never ran into any one that lives there fishing its always outsiders and no one seems to care.. come on over... just dont leave trash! (not saying you would just saying)


----------



## davidf5252 (May 21, 2008)

i will be at the D A M this afternoon around 5:30 if any one wants to meet me over there...


----------



## LureheadEd (May 21, 2008)

WOW !!! I had no idea that you could fish at Hamilton Mill...I live off of Harbins on Alcovy near the old grist mill...Is there any room to fly fish for those bream ?


----------



## tfields (May 21, 2008)

davidf5252 said:


> the bream are bedding right on the bank there and Derrick from here uses live bream and catches the hogs!!
> 
> I dont use live bait and i never will...well maybe once just to guarantee i hook one of those hogs but i dont think it test the fisherman's skill....at all... it may be fun but not my cup of tea...
> 
> ...




We are gonna hit some mid lake creeks on Lanier tomorrow AM and probably Friday AM too.  If we catch any small ones, I might put one on a large hook and downline him for a big 'ol striper.  I prefer artificial bait myself but once in a while it's fun to put one on and see what the food chain looks like!  

I would love to come over and toss a few lizards around.  My son would love it.  I know what you mean about the trash... everytime I go out in my boat, I haul more junk back to the ramp than fish!  LOL  Don't worry, we're good stewards of the environment.


----------



## Tim L (May 21, 2008)

One thing you all do want to be careful about, it is a private lake and considered an amenity for HM residents only, not a public lake......you won't ever have to worry about someone checking for a fishing license, however the police do occasionally check to see if you are a resident and will ask to see your homeowners association ID...they have short memories too; I have lived here since 1997 and they still ask to see my ID everytime they walk up on me (just doing their job)...However if you are fishing with a resident as a guest there is no problem.....


----------



## davidf5252 (May 21, 2008)

Rouster said:


> One thing you all do want to be careful about, it is a private lake and considered an amenity for HM residents only, not a public lake......you won't ever have to worry about someone checking for a fishing license, however the police do occasionally check to see if you are a resident and will ask to see your homeowners association ID...they have short memories too; I have lived here since 1997 and they still ask to see my ID everytime they walk up on me (just doing their job)...However if you are fishing with a resident as a guest there is no problem.....


I agree this is not an open lake but i wouldnt mind taking one of you guys and your son...one person/pair at a time to fish with us...


----------



## davidf5252 (May 21, 2008)

tfields said:


> We are gonna hit some mid lake creeks on Lanier tomorrow AM and probably Friday AM too.  If we catch any small ones, I might put one on a large hook and downline him for a big 'ol striper.  I prefer artificial bait myself but once in a while it's fun to put one on and see what the food chain looks like!
> 
> I would love to come over and toss a few lizards around.  My son would love it.  I know what you mean about the trash... everytime I go out in my boat, I haul more junk back to the ramp than fish!  LOL  Don't worry, we're good stewards of the environment.


I wish i could fish during the week in the AM...but i have work... 

Let me know one afternoon or Saturday if you guys wanna fish...


----------



## davidf5252 (May 21, 2008)

Any way.. I went and fished the lake today and caught 14 total.. biggest going 3ish...


----------



## davidf5252 (May 21, 2008)




----------



## Cletus T. (May 22, 2008)

Good Job.......nice to see you busted some bass!!!!


----------



## davidf5252 (May 22, 2008)

Cletus T. said:


> Good Job.......nice to see you busted some bass!!!!


yeah and it is a mile from my house in my neighborhood!! cant beat that!!


----------



## davidf5252 (May 23, 2008)

went out yesterday for an hour...caught 2...


----------



## davidf5252 (Apr 4, 2012)

BUMP - I know this thread is old but it had some great information and I never hooked up with any of you guys with the exception of MagSpot. 

Since this 4 year old thread ive had boats but due to the economy im back to bank fishing or begging for a back seat. 

Any of these offers still good? My kids are now 4 and 7 and love to fish. 

I have a nice little pond a mile from the house no one knows about..ive been clearing the banks a little to gain better access but have yet to fish the whole thing. It produces nice 2-5lb bass consistently and they are on the banks right now. Open invite to GON ppl one at a time as its not "my" pond. Its the counties, we think. (been fishing there off and on for a few years and never been run off)


----------



## littlejon (Apr 5, 2012)

Got to belong to someone, you might want to find out before going again


----------



## davidf5252 (Apr 5, 2012)

littlejon said:


> Got to belong to someone, you might want to find out before going again



I park at my best friends house that property line darn near backs up to it...Asked everyone in his cul-de-sac and nope..retention pond is what they said nothing back there but mud.... 

However, it is fed by 2 creeks, has a concrete spillway that goes under a road...I found the road and asked the only other house you can see from the pond if it was theres and they said no. Its got to be county owned or maybe they are just old retention ponds that happen to be creek fed with fish in them? 

idk man. for now its my little heaven.


----------



## MagSPot (Apr 5, 2012)

those ponds you are talking about are the old crystal farms place. i have a buddy who has permission. i duck hunt there. monster bass


----------

